

Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years - jdale27
http://norvig.com/21-days.html?foo

======
tdavis
I recently reached the end of my 10-year plan and let me tell you, it's more
like "teach yourself programming in a lifetime" because if there's anything
I've learned it's that there's always more to learn.

And if you don't have any "problems" anymore, you're not trying too hard... or
you've solved every problem there is to solve.

~~~
j2d2
You mean... learning happens the whole time you're alive?!

------
auston
Cheater.. appending variables to be allowed to submit!

~~~
demallien
That's not cheating, that's hacking the system... Maybe this is actually a
really clever meta-post :-)

------
gabriel
Even though an old and previously posted article, is anyone listening? Or
maybe it's a question of beliefs?

Because I think another aspect to look at this article with is that learning
how to hack is fine, though start-ups should be focusing on the toughest
problems, and ignoring _history_ (how things got to where they are today)
won't help anyone.

All of you working on the next social platform better beware of the history.

~~~
Tichy
Listening to what, exactly? "I suck, because I haven't programmed for 10
years"? What exactly is the message here?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
when you've programmed for 10 years, how much further do you hope to be than
you are now?

~~~
Tichy
I have actually programmed for more than 10 years. My current impression is
that I will probably never become a specialist for anything and will just have
to make up things on the go, because technology changes so fast.

Maybe I have acquired some kind of taste, but then I always think about the
many successful PHP projects out there (PHP is horrible in my opinion). So
maybe even that "taste" is overrated. Just doing it seems to be all that
counts.

Another thing is that I somehow try to optimize for the changing demands, and
try to become faster at picking up stuff. I try to make it seem normal to pick
up a new technology, rather than a reluctant effort. Not sure if it is the
right way to go, though, and I also don't have a system for it.

------
aleo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43243>

~~~
henning
I don't think users should periodically repost a classic just because its
message bears repeating.

I'm 23 years old. I started programming when I was 13. All my problems in
software now revolve around people issues.

~~~
hugh
I've been programming for well over ten years. I found it hard at first, but
now I find it really really hard. By the time I retire, hopefully it will be
damn near impossible.

------
raganwald
Should you invest ten years in (a) becoming a better programmer? Or in (b)
learning how to manage the people side of things? Or in (c) discovering what
kinds of problems are worth solving?

How about (d) all of the above, making this "necessary but not sufficient"?

~~~
mojuba
I'd invest 10 more years into enjoying programming in the first place.
(Although I've already invested 20 into it.)

------
schtog
is norvig born in denmark or he just has danish heritage? couldnt find out via
wikipedia or his site but he wrote "...my fellow dane..." on his site.

